#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the best things about road trips on bike?

## Helena

Hey guys,

Road trips are told to be one of the most memorable hence dangerous ways to travel and experience
Many people are addicted towards bike rides and road trips.They say that* it's a heavenly feeling and they even consider their bike as one of their family members.*

*Are you a road trip addict? What's the best thing about road trips?*

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> Road trips are told to be one of the most memorable hence dangerous ways to travel and experience
> Many people are addicted towards bike rides and road trips.They say that* it's a heavenly feeling and they even consider their bike as one of their family members.*
> 
> *Are you a road trip addict? What's the best thing about road trips?*



The best thing about bike rides for long trips is that you can enjoy each and every thing in detail, the nature, the places and alot

----------


## Assassin

> Hey guys,
> 
> Road trips are told to be one of the most memorable hence dangerous ways to travel and experience
> Many people are addicted towards bike rides and road trips.They say that* it's a heavenly feeling and they even consider their bike as one of their family members.*
> 
> *Are you a road trip addict? What's the best thing about road trips?*


Riding a bike is an emotionne feel, you can realize how beauty the journey is on a bike. In the other vehicles the destination brings you great memories but on a bike completly the journey is remarkable.

----------


## Helena

> The best thing about bike rides for long trips is that you can enjoy each and every thing in detail, the nature, the places and alot


So you mean we can enjoy it while riding or we can stop where we want to admire.. Cool

----------


## Helena

> Riding a bike is an emotionne feel, you can realize how beauty the journey is on a bike. In the other vehicles the destination brings you great memories but on a bike completly the journey is remarkable.


So true.. I've heard about that emotional connection with the bike from many of my friends. Do you think trips on our own bike make it more beautiful??

----------


## Assassin

> So true.. I've heard about that emotional connection with the bike from many of my friends. Do you think trips on our own bike make it more beautiful??


Yes it is, Your very own bike is like a companion for us. I use to please my bike "comeon baby Don't stop in middle for petrol" like that sometimes. Such a soulful connection you can enjoy more and more.

----------

